# Caitlin Fairchild vs. Seras Victoria



## Graham Aker (Feb 7, 2007)

round 1: hand to hand fight in Enies Lobby(kicking and head butting are allowed)
round 2: bikini competition
round 3: wrestling inside a tub filled with an inch of baby oil(wrestling rules apply)

Seras at her current state

Caitlin Fairchild info:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Caitlin was affected by her gen-factor causing her mass to increase and her muscle density to grow exponentially. This gives her incredible strength and durability as well as increased stamina and agility. She has confronted and been able to hold her own against some of the strongest heroes and villains in the Wildstorm universe. Her gen-factor also eventually expressed superhuman reflexes—above the human maximum, but not extremely so. The gen-factor also had the effect of turning a plain looking girl into what many consider[citation needed] an anatomically disproportionate yet beautiful woman, a fact which continues to evade her somehow.

In Gen 13 v3, Caitlin absorbed the shapeshifting powers of another "genie" (that reality's nickname for those with gen-factor powers). She gained the ability to melt into a purple liquid and reform in various shapes, somewhat similar in concept to the T-1000's abilities in Terminator 2. After expressing these powers, Caitlin's hair and lips turned purple. It is unknown whether she retained these new powers after the events of Gen 13 v3 #16.




so, who wins?


----------



## Alucard45Maximum (Feb 8, 2007)

round one: Fairchild by fair margin

round 2: hard to tell

round 3: who cares! It's fun to watch!


----------



## Hagen (Feb 8, 2007)

Fairchild curbstomps Seras in any category, specially the bikini match.

Hell, Fairchild is like a cosmic being when it comes to bikini matches


----------



## Alucard45Maximum (Feb 8, 2007)

i dunno, have you even seen manga Sera's boobs? They're huge


----------



## DoomBringer (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm rooting for Fairchild.


----------



## Danchou (Feb 8, 2007)

You can't possibly pick this girl  over Seras Victoria. The later wins on name alone.

I can't even say: whoever loses, us viewers win.


----------



## Hagen (Feb 8, 2007)

^I dont see anything wrong with that 


But yeah, the real winners here are us


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 8, 2007)

Comic artists, really.


----------



## Keollyn (Feb 8, 2007)

Sophomore said:


> You can't possibly pick this girl  over Seras Victoria. The later wins on name alone.
> 
> I can't even say: whoever loses, us viewers win.



I think Seras is hideous looking. Only thing that makes me remotely like her is her ditsy and slow personality.


----------

